# form problem



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

I had  to develop this web form for work using ASP.  I've checked it out a dozen times and the code seems to be flawless.  Anyway, when some people try to post their info nothing happens.  That is, they click the submit button and nothing happens.  Its not a browser issue so far as I can tell.  

Has anyone run into this issue before?  How can I troubleshoot this?  My only idea is that maybe since these people use a proxy that is somehow causing the problem.  Any ideas?


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe set a http-equiv value for the page not to be cached..


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks for the tip, but how would that help?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there anyway for you to check the form yourself?
I remember having a problem like this on PHP, turned out that register_globals was turned off. What this meant was that variables from a form submission were not getting passed to the next page as I expected them to. Is there a setting like this in ASP?

What register_globals actually does is this: if you submit a form with, for an example, GET, then you get the info in the website address (index.php?a=1&b=2 etc.) with register_globals turned on, from the next page you can refer to the info just by using the variable name ($a and $b). With is turned off, you have to first use $a = $_GET['a']; or $b = $_GET['b']; to assign the info from the form to the variable you want. Supposedly this prevents some hacker from downloading a free script you are using, checking what other variables are used, and then specifying 'bad' values in the URL, and by so doing, gaining access to your server.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

If it's only occuring when people are accessing it through a proxy, it may be that they are getting a cached page, when they click submit. Or do you mean clicking submit actually does nothing at all?


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

submitting does nothing at all.  it is supposed to send all the data to an asp page that processes it and displays the thank you.  it just sits there.  doesnt even attempt to move.

i have checked the form myself.  taken it many a time.  it works on every browser os combo i have tested and none of the people with problems are using anything different.  it thought it might be an issue where you had to be in our network to take it, but after trying it from home that was not the problem.

its a mystery to me.  i've got 3 people here at work baffled as well.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

Does it maybe require cookies to be turned on? Or javascript enabled.. Um.. Sheesh. Find out what browser/os version and build numbers people are using when they have problems, see if their is anything common.. Maybe a buggy version of IE or whatever.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

its the combo if IE6 and win 98 or 2000  or XP Pro.

its a remarkably simple form.  just normal html with action="process.asp" method="post".

it sucks.  i blame the rain.  yeah, blame it on the rain.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

Does it always not work on IE6? could you post the form code?


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

here is the code for the form page...


```
<%@LANGUAGE="VBSCRIPT" CODEPAGE="1252"%>
<html>
<head>
<title>Research Experience for Teachers Engineering Project Plan</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<FORM ACTION="ret_savedata.asp" method="post"> 
  <table width="85%" border="1" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="10">
    <tr> 
      <td colspan="2"><h1>Research Experience for Teachers (RET) 2003-2004 
	  Engineering Activity Project Plan</h1></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td width="39%" valign="top">Name: </td>
      <td width="61%" valign="top"> <INPUT NAME="name" TYPE="text" size="50" maxlength="50"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">School: </td>
      <td valign="top"> <INPUT NAME="school" TYPE="text" size="50" maxlength="50"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">In what course(s) and grade level(s) will you implement 
        your engineering project? </td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="courses" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Roughly how many students will be in these courses?</td>
      <td valign="top"> <input name="numstudents" type="text" size="50" maxlength="50"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">What research and/or engineering concepts or skills will your project communicate</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="engineering" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">What math/science/technology concepts or skills underlie 
        your project?  Do they match up with any Mass. State Frameworks?  If so, please list.</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="tech" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Roughly how many class periods do you expect the project 
        to take? </td>
      <td valign="top"> <input name="periods" type="text" size="50" maxlength="50"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Approximately when (what month(s)) do you expect to implement 
        your project?</td>
      <td valign="top"> <input name="when" type="text" size="50" maxlength="50"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">In 100 words or fewer please briefly describe your project. 
        Please indicate whether this is a new unit or a modification of a unit 
        that you have taught previously. </td>
      <td valign="top"> 
        <textarea name="description" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">What student work will be produced as part of the project? 
        (lab, worksheets etc.) </td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="work" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">How will it be assessed? </td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="assess" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Which of the following does your project incorporate?</td>
      <td valign="top">
	  	<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox12" value="design">
        	Designing Experiments<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox13" value="datacollection">
        	Conducting research involving data collection<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox14" value="dataanalysis">
        	Data analysis<br>  
	  	<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox1" value="ident">
        	Identifying a problem<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox2" value="research">
        	Researching a problem<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox3" value="develop">
        	Developing possible solutions<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox4" value="select">
        	Selecting a solution<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox5" value="construct">
        	Constructing a prototype<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox6" value="test">
        	Testing/evaluating a solution<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox7" value="share">
        	Sharing the solution<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox8" value="redesign">
        	Redesigning<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox9" value="teamwork">
        	Teamwork<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox10" value="communication">
        	Communication of results to others (verbal or written)<br> 
		<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox11" value="resources">
        	Local community resources and people</td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">How will the project incorporate understandings about what 
        engineers do and engineering in social context?</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="understandings" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">How might a GK12 graduate or undergraduate student be most valuable to 
        you in planning and running the engineering project? </td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="valuable" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">What materials do you need for the project? You have a $500 budget
	  	for school year materials.  Please list all vendor information and pricing for
		supplies needed.  Request forms will be given to you at a later date for 
		puchasing.  Indicate which 
        you/your school does not already have.</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="materials" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Does the project require any other resources (people, field 
        trips, etc.)?</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="other" cols="50" rows="15"></textarea></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td valign="top">Please describe any plans you have to disseminate your 
        project and its results to other teachers administrators, parents.</td>
      <td valign="top"> <textarea name="plans" cols="50" rows="15" width=100%></textarea></td>
  </table>
<INPUT TYPE="submit" NAME="submit" VALUE="click me"> 
</FORM> 

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

and here is the processing script...


```
<%@LANGUAGE="VBSCRIPT" CODEPAGE="1252"%>
<html>
<head>
<title>Thank You!</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<p>
  <% 
	Set my_conn = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection") 
	Set rs = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Recordset") 
	my_conn.Open "DSN=PCET"
	 

	names=Request("name")
	names=Replace(names,"'","")
	school=Request("school")
	school=Replace(school,"'","")
	courses=Request("courses")
	courses=Replace(courses,"'","")
	stud=Request("numstudents")
	stud=Replace(stud,"'","")
	eng=Request("engineering")
	eng=Replace(eng,"'","")
	tech=Request("tech")
	tech=Replace(tech,"'","")
	per=Request("periods")
	per=Replace(per,"'","")
	when=Request("when")
	when=Replace(when,"'","")
	desc=Request("description")
	desc=Replace(desc,"'","")
	work=Request("work")
	work=Replace(work,"'","")
	assess=Request("assess")
	assess=Replace(assess,"'","")
	
	check1=Request("checkbox1")
	check2=Request("checkbox2")
	check3=Request("checkbox3")
	check4=Request("checkbox4")
	check5=Request("checkbox5")
	check6=Request("checkbox6")
	check7=Request("checkbox7")
	check8=Request("checkbox8")
	check9=Request("checkbox9")
	check10=Request("checkbox10")
	check11=Request("checkbox11")
	
	
	check = check1 + ", " + check2 + ", " + check3 + ", " + check4 + ", " + check5 + ", " + check6 + ", " + check7 + ", " + check8 + ", " + check9 + ", " + check10 + ", " + check11
	
	und=Request("understandings")
	und=Replace(und,"'","")
	val=Request("valuable")
	val=Replace(val,"'","")
	materials=Request("materials")
	materials=Replace(materials,"'","")
	other=Request("other")
	other=Replace(other,"'","")
'	rev=Request.QueryString("reviewed")
'	rev=Replace(rev,"'","")
	plans=Request("plans")
	plans=Replace(plans,"'","")
	
	adddata = "INSERT INTO ret_survey "
	adddata = adddata & "(name, school, courses, students, eng, math, periods, months,"
	adddata = adddata & " description, studwork, assessed, incorporate, understand,"
	adddata = adddata & " value, materials, other, plans) "
	adddata = adddata & "VALUES (" & "'" & names & "'" & ",'" & school
	adddata = adddata & "'" & ",'" & courses & "'" & ",'" & stud & "'" & ",'" & eng
	adddata = adddata & "'" & ",'" & tech & "'" & ",'" & per & "'" & ",'" & when
	adddata = adddata & "'" & ",'" & desc & "'" & ",'" & work & "'" & ",'" & assess
	adddata = adddata & "'" & ",'" & check & "'" & ",'" & und & "'" & ",'" & val
	adddata = adddata & "'" & ",'" & materials & "'" & ",'" & other & "'" & ",'" & plans & "'" & ")" 

	
	' Execute SQL statement 
	Set rs = my_conn.Execute(adddata)
	
'	Response.Write(names + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(school + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(courses + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(stud + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(eng + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(tech + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(per + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(when + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(desc + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(work + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(assess + "<br>")
'	
'	Response.Write(check + "<br>")
'		
'	Response.Write(und + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(val + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(mat + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(other + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(rev + "<br>")
'	Response.Write(plans + "<br>")
	
	

	my_conn.close ' Close database connection 
	Set my_conn = nothing 'obj variable released 
%>
  <p>Thank you for taking this survey. </p>
  
  <p>If you have produced (or modified) any labs, worksheets, or other 
  		supporting documentation as part of your time with RET, 
		Please email them to us at 
		<a href=""></a></p>
  
<p>You may now click <a href="http://ceeo.tufts.edu">here</a> to go back to the CEEO homepage.</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

and it works with ie6 every time i try it.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

OK. maybe try removing the VBScript declaration at the top of the form page, if its just HTML. The php highlighting picked up several words that are just text, and IE6 could be doing the same, as VBScript is client-side, is it not?


----------



## cfleck (Aug 13, 2003)

the vbscript declaration is just for asp "know" which language to use.  i'm sorry if i misled, but this page has an .asp extension for no good reason.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 13, 2003)

I figured as much, but i cant think of any other solutions right now, cus it's 3am here..


----------

